# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Algae (green dust) on Glass Walls



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear forumers,

I had been fighting with the glass walls' algae in the form of green dust for years without success. I need to clean the glass at least once a week to keep it clean. Strangely, I hardly have spot algae.

I hope someone can help me out.

The only nutrient that I can confirmed contributing to it is PO4. However, controlling PO4 alone does not eliminate it though lower PO4 does helps to keep the growth in check. My tank parameters:

100 gallon tank
NO3 5~10ppm
PO4 0.5ppm
CO2 20ppm
GH 6
KH 3
Fe 0.2ppm


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Dear forumers,

I had been fighting with the glass walls' algae in the form of green dust for years without success. I need to clean the glass at least once a week to keep it clean. Strangely, I hardly have spot algae.

I hope someone can help me out.

The only nutrient that I can confirmed contributing to it is PO4. However, controlling PO4 alone does not eliminate it though lower PO4 does helps to keep the growth in check. My tank parameters:

100 gallon tank
NO3 5~10ppm
PO4 0.5ppm
CO2 20ppm
GH 6
KH 3
Fe 0.2ppm


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

One thing I've noticed with green dust. It's
related to PO4 - either directly, but more
likely indirectly. I noticed that when I
was dosing massive amounts of PO4 - there
was a significant reduction after an initial
bloom. Once I stopped dosing PO4 - it returned.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

F-
Try scrubbing it all off, then immediately do a large 50+% water change, add nutrients back. 

Turn off the filter, let the algae settle then lightly vacuum them up.

If you do a good job, it will not come back.

GD is a zoospore former. This means that when you wipe it off, they simply reattach later on(hours or minutes).

If you remove them by cleaning the glass make sure you either micro or Diatom filter/UV/large vacuum water change etc.

I think if you do this for 1 to 3 weeks you will not have it come back.

Also reduce the light(or pull the light away from the front of the glass) or try a blackout for 2-3 days.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

I had almost the same experience as Ghori,

I was dosing small amouts of PO4(0.05ppm)per day, and this stuff had to be clean off the glass almost everyday in order to see in the tank!

Once I started dosing 1ppm of PO4 twice a week it pretty much went away!

For me, it thrived in very low PO4 levels!


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks.









I will try both methods. Meanwhile, I am try also anti-biotic. Hope it works.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

An antibiotic will not do anything for the green dust algae.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Rex,

Any good pointers?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

See above, if you'd like the species name it's in the genus Ackistrodemus.
Sickle shaped cells.

The above method works both in theory and practice.

Antibiotics won't do a thing.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Tom,

Thanks. 3 days ago, I had done that and with black out for 2 days. Today, I will start to turn on the light, 2 sets, the 3rd set will be start tomorrow.

You mentioned repeat for the next 3 weeks, do you mean, clean glass, 50% water change and black out 2~3 days each week?

I will be very very glad to see the problem gone forever.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

No blackout.

I've been able to remove it easy with the above methods.
I had a heck of a time getting to grow and figured out I had to let my tank go more and not clean off the algae and tend remove all the settled dust and detritus afterwards.

A micron pleated Magnum filter etc should do it.
Keep stirring and scrubbing the glass every 1/2 hour for the first treatment and then keep after the nutrients for the next few weeks.

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

I agree with ekim. in my 55gal I had a problem you spot algae on the back glass and in different spots in the tank. I all so had smaller GD algae all over the glass that I had to clean twice/week . Once I started dosing 1ppm of PO4 twice a week it pretty much went away! It took about 3-4 weeks.

Hawk

Trust But Verify Â«*Â»Â®


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

I've been having a problem with a few types of algae this last week or so including this dusty green type of stuff on the glass. I just checked my PO4 and it's at .25 ppm my nitrates are at 10 ppm and I'm not sure where my potasium levels are. I have a seventy five gallon tank and I went and got some fleet enema. Anyone have a good idea how much fleet I need to dose to get my PO4 up to 1 ppm? I'm hoping this will help fix the algea.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Anyone have a good idea how much fleet I need to dose to get my PO4 up to 1 ppm?


1ml of Enema added to 100L increases the phosphate concentration by 1.3ppm

Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

...and someone on the old board measured 22 drops per 1ml.

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you for all the advises. My glass seems to be clear of the GD algae now. I will monitor for 1 week more.

THANKS.


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

After 2 weeks' observation, the green dust seems to have reduced in growth by 60%. I mean I used to have blur/haze vision 4 days after cleaning the glass, now it takes about 1 week.

Hm, hm, hm, still need to clean the glass every 5 days to keep the glass clear (I can not tolerate the slightest hazed glass).

I guess I just have to live with that...I give up.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Some of that hazing on the glass could be biofilm from colonies of nitrifying bacteria. That is if it looks whitish in color. I know my glass developes this color a few days after a good cleaning..if I let it go too long, it eventually turns green in certain areas....mainly just spot algae now...doesn't really bother me too much, but I do like the front glass to be clear.


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

From Tom Bar:

"GD is a zoospore former. This means that when you wipe it off, they simply reattach later on"

Yes, you are right! Last week, I managed to reduce the GD algae (that grew on the glass wall only) dramatically after adding some form of flocculants. The zoospore are now trapped in the filter.

Thank you.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey Freddy,

How goes the battle with the GD?
I just setup a new tank and have this stuff really bad. Just wonder how you are dealing with it? Did larger does of PO4 help you?

Thanks

*My Digital Gallery*


----------

